# I'm back!



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

Last time I posted easiest creature for a beginner...
Now, I have a 2.5 gallon tank. 

What could I possibly keep in that?
any opinions on dwarf puffers?
I know it's been a long time, but I have been patiently waiting to get my hands on a tank!


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

I HAVE followed the conclusions of my last thread, and have just been browsing my possible options. For one thing, I understand that the smaller the tank, the more difficult the task of pleasing the fish. Not only that, but after acquiring my tank, I realized that there are few creatures that could live happily in a tank this size.

I'm sorry I didn't reply in that last thread, but I've been busy, and now have time to check this place out again (and more diligently!). 

Thanks for being patient with me, forum-folks!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No problem  Any chance you can get your hands on a ten gallon?? You'd have a few more options

People usually keep a betta in a tank your size. You could also keep a few small shrimp and try to plant the thing a bit. 

Not much else i would like to recommend for that...


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Dwarf puffers need roughly 2 to 3 gallons per fish to have adequate space. I try for 5 gal. per dwarf puffer.
Temperature 23 - 28C (74 -82,5 F). See more information here: http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/

With a 2.5gal tank the dwarf puffers are living too close to the edge. 2 DP's in a ten gallon heated tank would be good. The larger the tank the easier it is on the fish if you miss a water change. Plants add a buffer as well by consuming fish wastes. I also have 2 cherry shrimps in my dwarf puffer tank that help in cleaning wasted food. The dwarf puffers don't see the cherry shrimp as food and the lucky shrimp get uneaten bloodworms.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

From keeping dwarf puffres as long as you have a filter and a plant I dont see any problem. They are so small they dont use much bio-load . I have 1 male in a 1 gal, he kept killing any thing in a 10 gal. He killed his mate and another female later. Much smaller then a betta and way more fun. Once you have a puffer you wil fall in love.


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

from what I'm gathering here, I should get only one dwarf puffer for this tank.

Now my next question is, what else do I need?
I know I need a filter...what else?
yep...I'm THAT newb


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

Ciddian the reason I can't have a 10 gallon is because of spacing problems. I need to use a smaller tank to show that I can take care of my own fish. I know it's ironic, as bigger tanks are "easier" to care for, but this is what I gotta do before I'm allowed to get bigger tanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

KamHo said:


> from what I'm gathering here, I should get only one dwarf puffer for this tank.
> 
> Now my next question is, what else do I need?
> I know I need a filter...what else?
> yep...I'm THAT newb


The basics are essentially: Filter, heater, lights, substrate (i.e. gravel of some kind), a few ornaments (i.e. stones).

To be honest, a 2.5g is unsuitable for any fish, especially if you're a beginner. It's going to be harder for you to show that you can "take care of your own fish" in such a small tank. A 10g tank doesn't have a much larger footprint than a 2.5g; are you sure you can't somehow (convince whomever to) get one?


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

lol, made myself sound like a little kid - I'm a university student, but I'm living at home. My mom's very tight-fisted about me having my own fish tank, so I figure if I start off small, she won't complain (she hasn't said anything about my 2.5 tank yet). However, I'll look into getting a larger tank since many of you have been repeatedly asking me to find one


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

might as well jump in...get a 90G 4 footer.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

2.5 isn't too bad to keep ghost shrimp in. But they're harder to have filters and things in it because that takes up space.


----------



## KamHo (May 23, 2008)

actually went to Aquapets located near Pacific Mall today, to search for pea puffers. The tank was empty  

Any other known locations that have them in stock? I'm gathering parts too but I haven't seen a live one yet so...yea


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*puffers*

. . . so did you get the puffers after all?

I had a few for more than 2 years and they even bred (unsuccessfully). (I would have had them for longer but my ex took them -- long story). 

Dwarf puffers are delightful. We had 3 in a 10 gallon tank but the nasty male killed the other male when they started to mature. You need to have a _lot_ of java moss, java fern, and hiding crevices to block their sightlines or the males will harass the females relentlessly.

They do kill ghost shrimp, but only if they haven't had worms or snails in a few days (i.e. if you go away for the weekend and the shrimps come out of hiding. . .)

If your mom isn't too keen on fish, how keen will she be on worms in the fridge or freezer?

Good luck.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I know I told you to get a pea puffer Just 1 in your small tank. You dont need snails as pea puffers teeth dont grow,however they do like to hunt down snails, keeps them busy.You need a small filter.Add a plastic plant or something your puffer can check out little rock cave maybe. They are 1/4 the size of a betta . Ive found that they really like your company. They get attached to you. My hubby comes into the room and they hide I walk in and they are right there begging lol.Hope this helps any more questions you can pm me Pat


----------

